

Spotted: Apple website running on .Net - rkord
http://www.pluggd.in/spotted-apple-website-running-on-net-297/

======
aespinoza
It is probably a vendor. The page is inside and iframe and it points to:
[https://mrt.moduslink.com/app/AppleStatusSite/AppleStatusSea...](https://mrt.moduslink.com/app/AppleStatusSite/AppleStatusSearch.aspx?Lang=en-
US)

~~~
mikegirouard
I think you're right. That makes the most sense.

The error in that link appears to match that in the article too.

~~~
aespinoza
Just look at the iframe source, you'll be able to see the link I posted.

------
rubberband
I saw a Microsoft employee once. He had a _Mac Book_. Swear to God.

~~~
jgeorge
I was a Microsoft employee once. I had a Macbook. Swear to God. Where did you
see me?

(Flamewar fire extinguisher disclaimer: I was the subject of an acquisition
and the software I was working on had a requirement to run on OS X. Also, my
team didn't work in any division even remotely related to Windows/Office/etc.)

------
dexcs
OMFG!

